# Service Engine Soon: P0325 and P0110



## NorthGator (May 5, 2005)

The annoying light “Service Engine Soon” of my Nissan Altima 98 came on for the codes

P0325 and P0110

P0110: Air Intake Sensor 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=42499

P0325: Knock Sensor Bank 1
http://www.gatewaycleanair.com/mechanic/air6_3/dtr.htm

Anyone has the similar experience? 

Because I will make a 550-mile trip at this Sunday, I am very worrying about whether it is safe or not for me to drive for the trip. 

( I might have it checked by Nissan of Gainesville. But it would charge me $80 for the diagnosis. Do you think whether it is a good idea to have the Nissan mechanic repaired it? How much will they charge me? )

What an annoying light!

Thanks.


----------

